# Clb Escort RS2000



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

*Title reads RS200 incorrect should be RS2000 sorry *Not posted on here for a while as been busy with our new website which has now been launched and can be viewed at http://www.clbvaleting.co.uk

This is one of our own vehicles that we use for shows ect it is a: 96 N reg Escort RS2000 when purchased this vehicle had been sat and neglected for 12 months. We took it back to our detailing bay stripped it down and started the restoration.


































































































































































Well thanks for looking.. 
Just ordered some new wheeels will post some pics up when they arrive.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! Got to love a nice understated 'scort. :thumb:


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice, looks great! :thumb:


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

Thread says RS200, car says RS2000. ooooopsie.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Dan! said:


> Thread says RS200, car says RS2000. ooooopsie.


will change it now sorry getting late ..:wall:


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

All is forgiven :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Was looking forward to seeing a nice RS200. . . 

I think we can let you off seeing as that RS2000 looks awesome. I used to have a moondust silver mk6. But that was before I was into detailing seriously.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Nothing like a nice old skool 'scort. Weren't the previous gen rs2000's regarded as the more desirable ones?

Either way that's a nice example of an underrated car.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Gotta love that colour!

You've certainly made the most of that! :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

he's done well to keep it so nice

my nextdoor neighbour is an RS owners club member and has been fighting a never ending battle with rust on his. Constantly repaired, and then comes back somewhere else. Stuff breaking all the time etc.. it just became too much like hard work owning it

So he chopped it on the scrapage scheme for ...

A Focus RS !! thats the way to do it !


----------



## Sparrow'90 (Jul 19, 2009)

nice work man  looks great


----------



## Red_SLR (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice. I have had 2 RS2000's over the years, in fact one of them, my old 4x4 is on this site in the gallery when I had it detailed a few years back.


----------



## jonesy17 (Jan 27, 2010)

car looks stunnin bud :thumb: i thought rs2k's had rear discs ?


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

jonesy17 said:


> car looks stunnin bud :thumb: i thought rs2k's had rear discs ?


Some did some didnt was an optinal extra our white one had rear discs.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

MrLOL said:


> he's done well to keep it so nice
> 
> my nextdoor neighbour is an RS owners club member and has been fighting a never ending battle with rust on his. Constantly repaired, and then comes back somewhere else. Stuff breaking all the time etc.. it just became too much like hard work owning it
> 
> ...


We have had the two rear arches done when we brought it that is the only paint and body work done all the rest is orignal. She has only done 52000 and has been garaged since new. Only comes out for shows and has been wax oiled since new. Touch wood we have never really had to spend alot on her had a full stainless exhasut and thats it really. Our saph used to cost us a fortune untill she got stollen. Sad.. I really do like my fords just waiting for our Transit sport van should be coming next week..
:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! Looks great in that colour.:thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Clb Ltd said:


> We have had the two rear arches done when we brought it that is the only paint and body work done all the rest is orignal. She has only done 52000 and has been garaged since new. Only comes out for shows and has been wax oiled since new. Touch wood we have never really had to spend alot on her had a full stainless exhasut and thats it really. Our saph used to cost us a fortune untill she got stollen. Sad.. I really do like my fords just waiting for our Transit sport van should be coming next week..
> :thumb:


ahh

my neighbours car lived on the drive and was a daily driver. Hnece the never ending fight


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

looks awesome in jewel violet:thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

stunning looking mate,

i love the old RS 2000,s


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice motor:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

There's nothing better than seeing the same model cars i've owned years ago, turn up on here looking better than new! love it!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That looks like one very nice RS2000.

Nice job.

Chris.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just noticed the title error. Thought Escort AND an RS200!? But then again they did use a lot of 'scort parts on them....

My fave pic of a local RS200 anyway....


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I opened this thread looking for some RS200 porn and was initially disappointed. Wasn't when I read the thread and looked at the pictures - lovely, really really nice. My cousin has one but its nothing nearly like as tidy as that.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

cool, love these rare cars get some of the original 15" on

is this colour AUBERGINE


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Excellent car, well cared for - do you know the proper Ford name for the colour?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I feel a little disappointed after expecting to see a RS200 but instead it's the not so special, but still quite good, RS2000.

Great work though! :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

looks great.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Very nice work, there :thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

kingkong said:


> cool, love these rare cars get some of the original 15" on
> 
> is this colour AUBERGINE


We have got the original wheels in our unit. They are mint so we have taken them off to preserve them.
:thumb:


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

I was like Woaah! when i saw the Thread " Rs200 " but after seeing the pics i wasnt dissapointed! Nice work mate


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

those reflections shots are wicked. i was just wondering how you repainted the suspension strut - spray can?


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

st170 dan said:


> those reflections shots are wicked. i was just wondering how you repainted the suspension strut - spray can?


Yeh just rubbed it down, primmed and sprayed with a satin black paint

:thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Any updates?

I'm going to look at one of these on the weekend, same colour too.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Is it a local car as not seen another one same colour round here. Not one in the cheshire RSOC either.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Clb Ltd said:


> Is it a local car as not seen another one same colour round here. Not one in the cheshire RSOC either.


Not quite local, its down in Towyn. I'm hoping its a good 'un!

Do you keep yours at the unit?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Very nice mate, love escorts and it's wearing my favourite rims :thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

R32rob said:


> Not quite local, its down in Towyn. I'm hoping its a good 'un!
> 
> Do you keep yours at the unit?


At home in our garage for the winter to make room at the unit, and back out in a month or so, for the shows ect.

Fingers crossed for the RS. Is it a rsoc car? If so could get you some info on it. 
:thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

As far as I can tell it's not an rsoc car.

Do you have any hints/tips of what to look out for when I go to see it?


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

You will need to look behind the petrol cap in the wheel arch as they are prone to rust there and will cost £300 plus for a new panel to be welded on. also they are prone to rust around the plastic trim above the rear number plate. They are also prone to rust on the rear chassis legs and wheel arches. Its a ford they like rust but the engine should be pretty bullet proof as long as the timing chain and oil have been changed regular.
Hope this helps
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Did you buy the RS?
:thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks to your advice and advice from others on here I didn't buy it. It was about to crumble!

I did however get myself an e36 323i touring in techno violet that I'm hoping to lose my DA cherry on! I may come to you for some advice on that too!!


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

pop in for a brew anytime stunning colour too :thumb:


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

A Classic !!!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Clb Ltd said:


> pop in for a brew anytime stunning colour too :thumb:


Will do, thanks :thumb:

Do you have a bodyshop you use or could recommend?


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2006)

looks nice mate do like escorts. thought RS2k had rear disc beam


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

some do come with them.


----------

